# Fence height?



## Fred Poe

I'm thinking about fencing my Yard so Buddy will have some room to run. He's 2y/o about 85 lbs. Is 4 feet chainlink high enough? I don't really want my yard to look like Stalag 13.
Thanks
Fred


----------



## Manfred

Really depends on your dog and training , I've seen German Shepherds climb over 6 foot chain link fence to git to a rabbit with very little trouble.......lol


----------



## BlackGSD

Personally, if I was going to go to the trouble and EXPENSE of fencing a yard with a large dog in mind, I wouldn't go shorter than 6 feet.

I used to have a fence climber. She would stay in a 6 foot fence, but put her in a 4 foot chain link fence, and she would climb out. (Luckily she didn't go anywhere.) 

A 4 foot fence is NOTHING to a GSD that want's out even a little bit. Most can jump that high.


----------



## onyx'girl

But if your dog is with you most of the time and supervised while out, a 4 foot is ok. I have six ft privacy and 4 ft chain link in the back wooded area, and they haven't jumped it. They jump right on the trampoline so I know they could clear the fence. If a dog wanted out and was not supervised they could also dig under it. On the way to training there is a great dane and he is in a 4 ft. The other day he was standing with paws on top of the fence and I was waiting for him to just hop over it!


----------



## IliamnasQuest

I watched Tazer jump out of a 4' fence this summer - from a standstill, just went up and over it. She's a small female GSD, probably about 60" and just over a year old.

For temporary fencing (like an ex-pen) I'll use 4'. For fencing that I want to be able to turn my dogs out in and not necessarily watch them all the time, I go a minimum of 6'. Not only does that keep the dogs in, but it keeps the moose, caribou and bears out (but doesn't keep out porcupines, I discovered - unfortunately).

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Liesje

If I moved to a house that had a 4', I'd probably just keep it. I know Kenya can clear it, but she's the one that doesn't need any fence. We have a 4' at our training club and where we run our dogs. Coke has never challenged it, and I don't allow my dogs outside unsupervised. If I put in a dog door, I'd make a run that is not only fenced higher, but totally enclosed (roof). If there was no fence, I'd probably put up a 6' privacy fence. I like the kind with no "bad" side, the boards alternate which side they are on.


----------



## Emoore

We fenced in our 1 acre property shortly after we moved in. The company wanted twelve grand for a six foot fence, so we went with a 4-foot plank and board style with welded wire mesh. I know the dogs could get out easily if they wanted to, so I don't let them out unsupervised. It's a small price to pay compared to 12k!

If it were a smaller lot or different circumstances I would have fenced it myself, but we needed a fence up pronto and were in the midst of moving, etc.


----------



## Betty

I have a couple acres fenced in with 4ft livestock fence. Dogs could clear it easily and it is really more to keep stray dogs out. They are not left out unsupervised. I also have 6 foot high runs for the times they are not going to be supervised.


----------



## BlackPuppy

My dogs could easily jump my 4 foot picket fence, but they are happy just to stand there and bark at stuff. I'm not always out there with them, but when they are barking, you bet I am. I wonder if it would matter with just one dog.


----------



## Guest

A 4 ft. fence would be a bunny hop to a GSD.


----------



## fourdogsrule

A couple of my GSD's jump straight up and they are higher than 6', but they don't try to jump over. They more or less just spring up in the air.
I would go with a 6' fence. If you are going to put a fence up you might as well get what you want so you don't think later on, I should of gotten the 6'.


----------



## Bernadette

Go tall just to be safe.I have 5 foot chain link fence in my yard. I have a corner fenced in 4 foot high where my dog go's potty and he has jumped over it with such ease it was not even funny. I was amazed the first time I seen him do it. He got excited and wanted to play with my 14 year old daughter,so over he went.I can only imagine what he would do if he seen another dog or something.We are building on to are yard for their new kennel and I am using 6 foot.My dog just turned 1 year old last month and he is about 100 pounds.Better safe then sorry.Didn't Rin-Tin -Tin jump something crazy like 18 feet?


----------



## CookieTN

Cookie used to jump 6 foots fences.







We had to get a higher fence because of that. And she was given to my uncle once for a couple of months because people were stealing from him, but after Cookie kept escaping he gave her back. Thank goodness, because my uncle's not the most responsible owner in town...
Cookie can't do that anymore now that she's older.


----------



## Manfred

Their German Shepherds , put a red cape on them and they can achieve just about anything.


----------



## CookieTN

> Originally Posted By: ManfredTheir German Shepherds , put a red cape on them and they can achieve just about anything.


Like this(?):


----------



## doggiedad

if you're worried about your yard looking like Stalag 13 don't use chain link. or are you concerned about the height of the chain link fence looking like Stalag 13. i don't think a 4 foot fence is tall enough. our yard is fenced in but we don't leave our dogs outside unattended.


----------

